

Redfin buys Walkscore - kirillzubovsky
http://blog.walkscore.com/2014/10/look-back-look-ahead/#.VEglzIee9TL

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=redfin+buys+walkscore#!/story/fore...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=redfin+buys+walkscore#!/story/forever/0/redfin%20buys%20walkscore)

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Well, well, shouldn't the system do searching for me ;)

